# RIP Madison :(



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So sorry for your family's loss of Madison. She looks like such a kind pup. I'm sure she will be dearly missed.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about Madison's passing and that she went so fast you were not able to get to the vets on time. Sometimes I think out dogs make the decision to make it as easy as possible on their humans.

Run softly at the bridge Madison


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Oh, Melissa- I'm so sorry to hear that Madison passed away. Sending strength and prayers your way. She was a beautiful girl- what nice photos to remember her by. I love her smile.


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

Oh Melissa, I'm so sorry for your and your family's loss. She looks like she was such a happy and just beautiful girl.


----------



## CosbysMommy (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss, She looks like she was a happy loving dog. *hugs* Thoughts are with you all today!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Girl ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I am so sorry for your families loss. I love all the different expressions on her face in the pictures: goofy, happy, wise, chillaxing, etc. etc. She looks to have been quite a character.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your family's beautiful girl Madison. It is just heartbreaking. Godspeed sweet girl. xxoo


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

momtoMax said:


> I am so sorry for your families loss. I love all the different expressions on her face in the pictures: goofy, happy, wise, chillaxing, etc. etc. She looks to have been quite a character.


Oh she WAS - she TALKED AND TALKED AND TALKED. That must have been the Husky in her, but you could have full on conversations with her...she was so hilarious. And she still played with Bailey like she was a puppy. Echo has been slowing down in the past year or so, but not Madison. We are so shocked that she was the one to go first.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh I'm so sorry. We had a black lab/springer mix that looked very much like her and we just loved her to death. SO cute. Godspeed sweet Madison, and hugs and prayers for your family.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

So sad, I had tears in my eyes reading this. I'm sorry :heartbeat


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

So very sorry for your family's loss~


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear of the loss of your girl. It seems to hurt worse when it is sudden like this.


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

I am very sorry for your family's loss of Madison. She looked like a very loving friend. Have a safe trip Maddie. You are all in our thoughts.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Madison*

I am so very sorry about your Madison. You will see her at the Rainbow Bridge and she knew she was loved.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

sharlin said:


> Play Hard Sweet Girl ~ Godspeed & Love


What an awesome picture of Madison. Rest in peace, free of pain, dear girl.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It's so sad to lose them, but such a shock when it's sudden like this. I am so very sorry.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I can tell from the pictures how loved Madison was.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

What a sweet face...so sorry for your loss. RIP Madison...


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry. Rest in peace sweet girl.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm so sorry! Our life with dogs, like with people is so hard sometimes. RIP Madison.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I am so sorry I will keep your family in my thoughts. It is obvious how loved and happy Madison was from the pics you posted. Please share the below website with them as I know it has comforted me at times such as this.

THE STAR


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your family's loss of Madison. She looks like she was the sweetest girl and her face showed so much personality. Think of all those happy times to help get thru the hard times and not this last day. she would want you to do that. I love the ones of her showing Bailey the ropes and welcoming her home.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss . . .


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. It's so hard to say Good-bye.


----------



## zephyr (Sep 29, 2009)

Oh I am so sorry!! Madison had such a sweet face. She was certainly well-loved and it looks like she loved everyone back. RIP pretty girl! Please pass on my condolences to your family as well.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Thank you so much everyone for your kind words. I have added 2 videos of Madison to the end of my original post - they were taken last summer camping with my parents. They really show her puppy-like personality - hard to believe she was 10 years old! It's still so hard to believe she is gone...


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss....Madison was obviously greatly loved and loved greatly back.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Here is the memorial post I did for Madison:

http://melissa-anne-morris.blogspot.com/2010/04/in-loving-memory-of-madison.html

Love you babygirl!!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss. Reading your blog and by looking at the pictures, Madison was was a very unique and wonderful girl.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

My condolences to you and your family on the passing of Maddie. She was a lovely dog.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry. She looks like such a sweetheart.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

The world has lost 2 wonderful dogs today.. Madison and Maxie. It's just not fair  

I'm so sorry to hear this  I was crying at work when you texted me and my tears came out again reading this post. I'm happy that you have so many beautiful pictures to remember her by! I wish we could have met her at the last meet, she looks like she was a great dog!

((( Sending you and your family lots of big hugs from Molson, Jay and I. )))


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

: ( so sorry for your loss, your tribute on your blog is heart warming. 

I know when my parents Belle passed away Ben, who was with her his entire life, went into a deep depression - he was so depressed our vet was getting worried, would not eat, walk, or play - He had no clue what to do - Belle was the bossy, alert-alarm. Ben followed everything she did- so when she departed he was a little lost. Extra walks helped when we could get him to walk. We did leave her bed out - he got upset when we removed it to clean so we put it back, he never sat on it, but needed it I guess. When I got Noah I would bring him over and Ben started sleeping in Belles bed - and LOVES Noah and got back to life again. So other dog interaction does help. 

I'll be thinking of Echo as well.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

I'm so sorry, what a gorgeous, fun girl she looked, RIP sweet Madison x


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Godspeed Madison.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

So sorry for your loss!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

so sorry for your loss. it looks like she was a wonderful girl to have in your lives.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

So sad
Farewell Sweet Madison
RIP


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry. She looked like a very happy girl.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

So sorry to hear about Madison...she sounded like a wonderful dog. Our thoughts are with you and your family!!! 

RIP in Madison....


----------



## Cassie&Bailey'sMom (Feb 23, 2010)

So heartbreaking! Madison's pictures are priceless, and they really tell a story....she was happy, loved, well cared for, a valuable member of the family, Bailey's best friend and painfully missed.

I'm praying for you all during this very sad time.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I am sorry for your loss. Play hard, sleep soft at the bridge sweet Madison.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. What a special girl.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss of sweet Madison.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss, condolences to you and your family.

Run free and sleep softly Maddie


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Aw Bless her. She looked like she had one very happy life judging by your photos. 
So very sorry to hear of the loss to you and your family. May she now run free foever. RIP Madison x


----------



## cangolden (Oct 12, 2009)

It's a shock when it's sudden.. Madison is now pain free..I'm so sorry for you loss, she looks like she had so much love to give.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

RIP Dear Madison, thinking of you and your family at this really sad time.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Madison*

WhatA beautiful memorIAL you did for Madison.
The pictureS of Madison and your other dogs are just beautiful!!!!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I have sent this thread to my mom and sister - all of your kind words mean more to them than you'll ever know...thank you all so much!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

From my mom 



> oh Melissa....you have to write and thank everyone so much for their kind thoughts. I should never have read this at work. Now I can't stop crying.
> it so wonderful that you know so many kind people on your forum
> 
> L


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Our sweet Maddie. I hope You and Echo are playing together at the bridge. We still miss you as much as we miss Echo even though Echo's passing was just a few months ago. You had such a big personality. We miss talking to you and we really miss you talking back you funny girl We still talk about you almost every day and it's usually with laughter as we tell a funny Maddie story. We love you sweet girl. Love Mom Laura


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

So sorry for your loss of Madison. Saying a prayer for your family, and wishing Madison a glorious time at the Rainbow Bridge. All of our babies await her!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I just saw this thread and also read the blog with all the pictures of Maddie. What a sweet girl. You'll get to see her again one day. Does Echo have a thread? I'd love to see more pictures and hear a little about her too.


----------



## maggsd (Mar 20, 2012)

*Madison & Echo*

Sorry for both the sad losses of Madison & Echo, I only came to find this Forum a few weeks ago, after the very sudden & tragic loss of both my goldens within 2 days of each other. So I do know the pain & heartache you both must have gone through and the sorrow you feel now.

I offer kind thoughts & prayers to you both & know your fur babies will be having a great time with all our beloved goldens. I'm sorry I wasn't around to offer you support. x


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

very sorry to hear about Madison passing to the bridge.
Rest In Peace Madison


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

thank you....this was a surprise to see Maddie's thread when I got work this morning...there I go crying into my coffee again. Funny how fast the tears can flow even after a couple of year....We lost Maddie two years ago this past Easter weekend...we miss you Maddie and Echo every day


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Those pictures tell the story of a lovely, happy life. Sleep soft, sweet girl.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

*Laura* said:


> thank you....this was a surprise to see Maddie's thread when I got work this morning...there I go crying into my coffee again. Funny how fast the tears can flow even after a couple of year....We lost Maddie two years ago this past Easter weekend...we miss you Maddie and Echo every day


Laura, Maddie's thread showing up is a message from her, "hey mom I am watching over you and love you". Time passing can not erase our love for them.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Sorry to read of your loss of Madison and Echo  they are watching over you all the time


----------

